# What kind of pain meds did you receive after spaying?



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My baby is getting spayed today and they told me they will give her chewable Rimadyl for pain when I pick her up tomorrow. I started to read up on it and heard awful things about it but the info may be old. Anyone else get this pain med? Ruby has been on Tramadol for when she had her snake bite. Just want to keep her out of pain and calm as much as possible.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

We were given Metacam when both of the girls were spayed. They loved it, and no ill side effects.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Our vet did not give us any pain Meds which I thought was odd. I asked and he explained that if we gave her Meds her body would not feel the pain and she would over do it. I was very apprehensive but she got along great,


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Cannot advise on the pain meds, but I just wanted to say that I hope Ruby's spay surgery went smoothly and she is now recovering nicely. Let us know, okay?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I believe that is what was given to us. We read all the possible things online too but it seems to be if you use for longer periods of time, just like many of the meds. We did not see any ill side effects from it after Holley's spay.
Hope Ruby is feeling herself again.


----------

